# Oregon State Beekeepers Association Fall Conference 2016



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

The Oregon State Beekeepers Association will hold it's annual fall conference on October 28, 29 & 30 at the Oregon Garden in beautiful Silverton Oregon.
Speakers include Dr. Tom Seeley, Dr. John Skinner, Dr. Ramesh Sagili , Dr. Steve Sheppard, Dr. Andony Melathopoulos, Dr. Elina Nina and others.
PLEASE REGISTER EARLY!!! 
Take a look around on our conference website:

http://osba2016.orsba.org/


----------

